# Patent: Tamron 20mm f/2 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

```
Tamron continues with the barrage of patents, this time a patent for a 20mm f/2 VC optical formula has been found.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-126279 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.7.11</li>
<li>Filing date 2015.1.8</li>
<li>f = 20.60</li>
<li>FNo. = 2.05</li>
<li>ω = 46.81</li>
<li>Ym = 21.633</li>
<li>BF 38.2971 – 38.3188</li>
<li>Negative ShiboTadashi</li>
<li>Rear focus</li>
<li>Bofu (part of the first group)</li>
</ul>
<p>This lens would make a lot of sense when you consider Tamron’s recent prime lens releases such as the VC, the 35 f/1.8 VC, 45 f/1.8 VC and the superb 85 f/1.8 VC.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Tamron, Please just clone the 22 f/2 EF - m.

Thanks.

PS- yeah, that's all we need from you  VC is a ++


----------



## j-nord (Jul 27, 2016)

This FF??


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2016)

j-nord said:


> This FF??


It is! 

Ym = 21.633 ==> image circle for FF
BF 38.2971 – 38.3188 ==> should be enough for FF (normally about 40 mm, but the rear element could protrude a little bit into the mirror box)

If this becomes reality it'll be really interesting how this will perform in distortion and coma.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 27, 2016)

Probably yet another swing and miss in the coma department. Fast and wide glass is going to flood the market, if it isn't already close, so why not stand out and make one for the astro and astro landscape crowds!


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 27, 2016)

I sense a pattern here: for every ultrasharp _f_/1.4 A prime that Sigma releases, Tamron comes up with a just-as-sharp competitor that is a bit slower but has weather sealing and stabilization. Tamron lacks a challenger to the 24mm/1.4 A, and Sigma hasn't yet ART-ified their very well regarded 85mm/1.4 EX, but otherwise they are basically one to one.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 27, 2016)

What is Bofu?


----------



## funkboy (Jul 28, 2016)

It'll probably be huge & heavy, but I want it anyway .


----------

